# Vietnamese Spring Rolls with Peanut Sauce?



## imlearning2cook (Nov 3, 2009)

Any one know how to make these from scratch with Rice Paper?


----------



## thymeless (Nov 3, 2009)

Do you want the fried kind or the fresh kind?


----------



## iamallthatiam (Nov 12, 2009)

The fried kind is eggrolls. the fresh kind is spring roll. 

Eggrolls is a little more work than spring roll.

Spring roll is just a protein (fish, pork, or/and shrimp) Some use all some use one or two. I like to eat it with fried fish. Than vegetables which includes: Lettuce, brussel sprouts, scallions, mints and assorted herbs. You can also include vermicelli noodles too if you want.

To make the peanut sauce my family just mixes peanut butter with hoisin sauce. It works pretty good. 

Egg rolls. I'll have to actually write down a recipe. It's pretty complex. But it's pretty fun to make, if you have time for it.

Good luck. If you can't find an eggroll recipe. I'll write one up.


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 13, 2009)

Recipes - Fresh Spring Rolls Recipe (Goi Guon)

The sauce:

Recipes - Peanut Sauce Recipe (Tuong Dau Phong)

Tip: these are commonly called Fresh Rolls, if searching for recipes.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 13, 2009)

iamallthatiam said:


> The fried kind is eggrolls. the fresh kind is spring roll. .


 
Both egg rolls and springrolls are fried. The difference is in the wrapper. Egg rolls have a thicker skin and are generally larger in size. They use wheat flour wrappers.

Some places call the rolls made with rice paper "fresh springrolls" meaning that they haven't been fried, but they are more accurately referred to as "summer rolls."

Look at this thread for how I usually make my summer rolls, which I make all the time, even in the winter. I'm going out for vietnamese at lunch today and will probably eat them and some pho!


----------



## Claire (Jan 8, 2010)

I, too, make summer rolls .... actually on occasion have small dinner parties (a pan of water on each end of the table, all the ingredients lined up, and I cheat and buy a few sauces for dipping).  Although they are great year-round, they are especially good in my non-air-conditioned room, a very cool alternative.


----------

